# You wont see to much of me this week/Writing my Life License



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 11, 2009)

Ok so as the topic states I shouldn't be posting to much.

Some of you know I have taken up a second job which really is more of a business opportunity. I joined a company called Primerica which helps family's plan for Retirement and get out of debt faster. Everything we do is free to the families. I have been with the company since Oct and already really enjoy working with the team. I have the best trainer, that shows me the ways and takes me out on Appointments to see my contacts plus takes me out to see his contacts to help push me forward in the company 

So the reason I shouldn't be online is I'm studding for my Life License which is to sell Life Insurance. I write my first exam on Sunday and if I pass it I have to write it again for the Provincial License. Primerica has set up a Class of 2 weeks to help pass the exam plus on the Rep Website we can a online tools. We can study topic by topic and once we feel were ready we can take the Simulator exam 60% is a pass and 70% is a pass to for the bonus questions and pass with 80% which will allow to rewrite the Provincial Exam free if we fail.

So If you see me posting or chatting online remind I need to study. 
I did the online Simulator twice and my first score was 54% and second time was 60% so i'm getting better but still need to get a few more questions right.

The thing I never realized until we started review the books is there is a lot to know about Life Insurance and all the different types and what each has that the other one doesn't. As well we have to learn a bit of Taxation and how it applies to Life Insurance.

Well that's my story. I'll try and keep you guys posted on well my doing on here and FB.

Night all it's 2am and I should be sleeping so I can get up early and STUDY STUDY STUDY and retake the online pre-exam before class.


----------



## cheryl (Dec 11, 2009)

Gosh Rebecca,you sure are a busy little bee lol...all the best with your studying


----------



## hartleybun (Dec 11, 2009)

good luck rebecca! you can do this!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 11, 2009)

YEAH Becca I know u can do this!!! that is so wonderful that u r doing this!!!!inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanx you 3 for your support it means a lot to mean.
Just finished the online simulator again got 63%. So I'm improving little by little.


----------



## cheryl (Dec 11, 2009)

That's great Rebecca,i know you can do it!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 11, 2009)

good luck and GET OFF FACEBOOK!!!!!!!! lol!!!!!


----------



## cheryl (Dec 11, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> good luck and GET OFF FACEBOOK!!!!!!!! lol!!!!!


 LOL!!!You've been sprung Rebecca lol


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 11, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> good luck and GET OFF FACEBOOK!!!!!!!! lol!!!!!


Opps :hiding:

I don't know what your talking about h34r2


----------



## irishlops (Dec 12, 2009)

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:
You can do it rebecca!!!!! 
Im doing revision for 5 exams on monday so your not alone.
Good luck

:thumbup:thumbup:thumbup


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 12, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> > good luck and GET OFF FACEBOOK!!!!!!!! lol!!!!!
> ...



lol


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 13, 2009)

Ok guys/gals now I need your positive vibes/thoughts. I write my exam from12pm-4pm Tomorrow/Sunday.

I hope I remember lots. The part that I have most trouble with is the math parts.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 13, 2009)

good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheryl (Dec 13, 2009)

Good luck Rebecca...you will do just fine


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 13, 2009)

WOOHOO Good luck!!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm pulling for you over here! You will be wonderful, I have no doubt about it :hug:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanx girls. In the morning im gonna do some online study by topic, assuming my sis doesnt touch my power cord.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 13, 2009)

I didn't pass  Rewrite next sunday


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 13, 2009)

Sorry huni u will get it next time all your hard work will pay off!!!!


----------



## cheryl (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh i'm sorry Rebecca,but like Denise said all your hard work will pay of in the end.

Think positive :hug:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 15, 2009)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Oh i'm sorry Rebecca,but like Denise said all your hard work will pay of in the end.
> 
> Think positive :hug:


Thanx. I'm trying to stay positive but it's hard. I failed  Did I mention 10 people wrote and only 3 passed? Now how crazy is that??
It's hard to study after work since i'm tired and don't really want to do anything. But I don't have a lot of time to prepare for the next exam. I have a couple of days off and I'm pretty sure I'm gonna be sitting down my Trainer so he can help me.


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow, that's a difficult test!


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 15, 2009)

AHH well if only 3 passed I wouldnt be hard on myself at all. It was hard for 7 others then too..

I give u a lot of credit with your busy schedule then study time...U r amazing


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 16, 2009)

I studied the online topics with my trainer from 130-630 today. We did good, return session on Friday.

If you noticed I wasn't posting yesterday(which is rare) is because Minda but in the Litter Box so I wasn't able to access any of RO except the chat box. So I pretty much had to study on my own. Same thing will happen tomorrow no RO for me after work


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah I was wondering why you were in the Litterbox! Usually we only put people there if they need to "cool off" because they're angry about something or to figure out if they are trolls.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 17, 2009)

Heading off to work. So any Mod can toss me back into the Litterbox would be great!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 17, 2009)

Good luck with your rewrite. I've known people who have taken the exam and they say that people rarely pass the first time.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 18, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Good luck with your rewrite. I've known people who have taken the exam and they say that people rarely pass the first time.


Yah. But thing's are a bit differn't in Canada. Before all they had to do was go to SGI and take the test now they made it easier my making them go through the Class/Course for 2 weekends and write on the 2nd Sunday.

I talked to the senior reps in the office and he said he wrote it 3 times, and my trainer wrote it 3 times as well.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 19, 2009)

Did the online exam grantee got 83% that opens the bonus questions which the company will reimburse if I fail the Provincial exam. I had a bit of help from my trianer who gave his imput if I was unsure or didn't like my answer. So I really think I'm ready for Sunday.  Can't write the Provincial exam till January 9th so If I pass the LLQP exam that gives me more time to study and be really prepared for it.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 19, 2009)

Congrats on the 83% becca!! YAY! Keep it up and before you know it you'll have your license! :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 20, 2009)

Rewrite today in 3hrs


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 20, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Rewrite today in 3hrs


 Well I still didn't pass but I got 54% this time. Which means i've improved  In January 'IF' I fail I'll at least know what I need to study more on, the company is going to start Report Cards which will show us where we need to improve.
I guessing it's kinda goona be like the online exam where it tells you what area's you did good in and which ones you didn't.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 7, 2010)

For those who don't know. I rewrite today at noon which in about 1hr.


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 8, 2010)

How'd it go?


----------



## cheryl (Feb 9, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> How'd it go?


Yes Rebecca...i needs to knowhow you went


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 9, 2010)

not good


----------



## Nela (Feb 10, 2010)

:hug:

Hang in there! I'm sure you'll get it!


----------



## cheryl (Feb 10, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> not good



Aww i'm sorry...but i do know you will get there

:hug:


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 10, 2010)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanx for your support guys. I really hope I get it. I'm not "Loving It" and my J O B.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 19, 2010)

Rewrite Sunday. This time I'm gonna pass


----------



## cheryl (Feb 19, 2010)

Will be thinking of you and sending you lots of positive vibes


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 19, 2010)

:yeahthat::agreeinkelepht:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 19, 2010)

You can do it!


----------



## Raspberry82 (Feb 20, 2010)

Good luck!!! You can do it!! 

Sorry I've been so out of touch with my arms healing. Amazing how many tendons it requires just to type, holy cow! Hurt too much.

But I'm quickly healing and they are SO much better now, thank god!

*cheers you on!*


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 20, 2010)

u go girl!!!!


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 20, 2010)

:bunnydance::bunnydance:you can do it!!!:hug:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 22, 2010)

For those of you haven't heard. I didn't pass my exam again. My father asked me what's if I'm gonna rewrite or do somthing else. I'm pretty sure he doesn't want me to continue on. But I have a support system at Primerica that should keep me going. After talking with 2 of my "higher ups" there, they want me to keep fighting for it


----------



## Pipp (Feb 22, 2010)

What are the stumbling blocks? What are you getting wrong? How are you feeling during the exam?

I always did really well with my papers, presentations, etc, but give me a 'test' and forget it, my brain seizes up! 

I remember once applying for a job at the local Library taking care of small animals, they gave me a simple written test -- very basic math questions, etc -- and I choked! So in spite of school marks between 80% and 90%, I wasn't 'smart' enough to clean out a mouse cage! 

sas :foreheadsmack:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 22, 2010)

Well there are 12 areas that I have to learn for the exam. Goingonin imfeeling good, durning the exam I feel so unprepared. The question are worded differently than the online study questions. 

I didn't do well in High School, I took all Modifed classes.

I really think this is what I want to do. I'm helping familes get Debt Free and Financial Indepenant. 

I'm only been with Primerica for a few months, I've barely gotten started and I'm suppose to stop and look at where I'm going?

My dad say's he's being supportive but he's not. He's telling me to step and look at my where i'm going. I don't want to be my older sister and a Comerce degree and get a job where i'm sitting at desk answering phones.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey, you should read this:

http://www.brighthub.com/money/personal-finance/reviews/41730.aspx#comments

Bunches of people raving about how much they like Primerica policies and agents.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 22, 2010)

I am also like Pipp when it comes to test but I never felt smart enough to clean a mouse cage and that was primarily cuz I didnt believe in my self. I went into each and every test Knowing i wud fail...instead of thinking i will succeed. TBH i still do this and it is hard to get out of that way of thinking. But the only way I have been able to cope is to tell my self that this test doesnt matter, and I take the pressure off myself.


----------



## Pipp (Feb 22, 2010)

The test part for me was just nerves. (Don't count on me to think well under pressure, LOL!) 

I'd say go for it again. Would an oral test be better? Can you request that? 

Peoples' brains all work in different ways. I think all people have some form of 'dyslexia' but we're able to avoid using whatever skill(s) we lack. I can write well but I can't remember a face if my life depended on it. 

TV newscasters can talk to an audience while listening to their producer in the headset. I couldn't possibly do that. My brain doesn't work that way. 

Some people are great at math, others can't add but they can write. Some people have a flare for languages, others electronics. Some can grasp abstract concepts, others need things to be in a linear order. Some people remember detail, some can't. Some can memorize speeches, others can't memorize a phone number. 

Those are all just different brain functions. It always irks me that the people who do well with the written word are the ones structuring education. Its not a good way to measure intellect or assess skills. 

If 'testing' is directly related to the job skill at hand, I can see it, but when it comes to just knowing and being able to do the job, I fail to see what a written test is going to prove unless part of the job requires the applicant to write out answers like that.

Frankly, what will make you great at this job is your passion for it and your great connection with people. 

Everything else you can look up on the computer.


sas :clover:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 22, 2010)

*Raspberry82 wrote: *


> Hey, you should read this:
> 
> http://www.brighthub.com/money/personal-finance/reviews/41730.aspx#comments
> 
> Bunches of people raving about how much they like Primerica policies and agents.



I dont need to read it because I already know and told you, we are a great company!!!!!!

And if I didn't have them as support I cant say I'd return.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *
I'd say go for it again. Would an oral test be better? Can you request that? 
I dont think Oral would make that much of a difference. The test is 140 Muliple Choice.


If 'testing' is directly related to the job skill at hand, I can see it, but when it comes to just knowing and being able to do the job, I fail to see what a written test is going to prove unless part of the job requires the applicant to write out answers like that.
This test is a prelicense exam that everyone who wants to sell Life Insurance must go through. The canadian goverment decided that it would slow down the number of people getting there Life License by adding the LLQP class, From the last 2 classes that were held the Proctor's success rate at getting us passed isn't high. 

For my group there was 7 and 3 passed the first time, 1 passed the second rewrite. Then theres me who still hasn't and 1 other girl who rewrote hasn't done another rewrite yet, and 1 person hasn't been seen since.

For the second group there was 4 of them in there your group 1 passed 1st time and 1 passed 2nd time.


Frankly, what will make you great at this job is your passion for it and your great connection with people. 

Everything that we have to know for the exam is just for the exam, we only sell 1 of the many different Life Insurances out there. We have this awesome computer program that does your job for us after we fill in the blanks

I really like what we do for the families  I really believe we make a *difference.*

Everything else you can look up on the computer.

That part is sooo true!!!!!
sas :clover:


*Thanx for the support girls I really needed it.*


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 22, 2010)

Is there any chance you can practice on questions that are similar to the actual test questions? I know that helped me a ton when I had to study for college entrance exams, etc.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 23, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Is there any chance you can practice on questions that are similar to the actual test questions? I know that helped me a ton when I had to study for college entrance exams, etc.



We Study by topic questions in each of the 12 sections that are 15 questions each. Random each time. We also have an Exam Simulator which is 140 questions 4 hrs to take it and then there's the Bonus questions which is 120 questions and that one is 3hrs long. 

With the Study by Topic questions it tell's you if your answer is right or wrong after you pick your answer and why it's correct.

I have been doing those all week, I was going over them 3 to 4 times till I knew the right answers.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok everyone I'm rewritting my exam in 1hr.

I think I'm ready. I went over some of the question/math ones that I never understood before but I was getting them RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 21, 2010)

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 21, 2010)

Exam done. Waiting for marks.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 21, 2010)

:goodluck

How long does it take to get the marks? You must be exhausted, they really put you through the ringer! No idea they made it so hard. 


sas :clover:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 21, 2010)

Sas there were quite a few writing today. So it took almost an hour for our marks.

And I passed this time!!!!!!!!!!
Now the next step is to write at the provincial level.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 21, 2010)

Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote:


> Sas there were quite a few writing today. So it took almost an hour for our marks.
> 
> And I passed this time!!!!!!!!!!
> Now the next step is to write at the provincial level.



inkbouce: :yes::bouquet:arty::happyrabbit:

Wow, still more to come? 

sas :goodluck


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 21, 2010)

Yep, 1 more hurdle. We have to write at the Provincial and write the Bylaws exam.
I'm hopping to write it this Friday if I can sweet talk my boss into changing my shift.


----------



## PepnFluff (Mar 21, 2010)

Woo hoo congratulations!!!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 22, 2010)

Well done Rebecca!..that is just awesome...


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 22, 2010)

GOOD LUCK huni!!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! You deserve it after all your hard work.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 22, 2010)

Here's a Picture of my Certicate. This allows me to write the Provincial Exam. Which I will be writting this Friday.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 22, 2010)

:bunnydance:

That's goodyou can take the exam on Friday while everything still fresh in your mind.

Good Luck! :clover:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 22, 2010)

That's what they incourage us to do. Is take it right away.

Those who don't know what's happening I finally passed my first exam which is just an entrance exame to write the Life License at the Provincial. The certificate says I passed LLQP and can now write the Provincial exam which should be the same as what I just wrote.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 23, 2010)

WHOO HOOO


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 26, 2010)

So tomorrow at 830am I start writing the Provincial exam.


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 26, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 26, 2010)

good luck!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanx girls


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 29, 2010)

Well marks are up. Didn't do as well as I hoped.
I did 73% Bylaws and 53% LLQP. I need 75% Bylaws and 60% LLQP.
So I was pretty close. There is no rewrite this week so I have this week to decided if I'm going to rewrite next week.


----------

